# Evento - Episódio de Vento e Chuva Forte 2 e 3 de Outubro de 2010



## Minho (5 Out 2010 às 11:07)

Para colocarmos os registos meteorológicos ao longo deste evento.

Melgaço (estação meteorológica amadora)

Precipitação total:         136 mm
Pressão mínima:             989 hPa
Rajada máxima de vento: 72 km/h


----------



## Minho (5 Out 2010 às 11:15)

Alguns registos na vizinha Galiza



*Precipitação em 1 hora (mm)*

1. 43.0 - Olas - Mesía - Corunha
2. 29.4 - Fornelos - Fornelos de Montes - Ourense
3. 26.6 - Ons - Bueu - Pontevedra



*Precipitação em 12 horas  (mm)*

1. 168.8 -  Fornelos - Fornelos de Montes - Pontevedra
2. 124.4 -  SFaro - Rodeiro - Pontevedra
3. 112.0 - Queimadelos - Mondariz - Pontevedra



*Precipitação em 24 horas  (mm)*

218.6 - Fornelos - Fornelos de Montes - Pontevedra
166.4 - SFaro - Rodeiro - Pontevedra
158.8 - Manzaneda - Manzaneda - Ourense
150.6 - Queimadelos - Mondariz - Pontevedra
131.6 - M Aloia - Tui - Pontevedra


*Rajadas Máximas de Vento (km/h)*

162.4 - Lardeira - Carballeda de Valdeorras - Ourense
145.4 - CVicaludo - Oia - Pontevedra
135.8 - Manzaneda - Manzaneda - Ourense
128.7 - Xurés - Muiños - Ourense

Fonte


----------



## Z13 (5 Out 2010 às 12:03)

Pela capital do nordeste o evento foi um pouco menos generoso... (como o governo)

Precipitação total: *43 mm*

Rajada máxima: *41 km/h*

Pressão atmosférica mínima: *997.9hPa*


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2010 às 15:21)

Z13 disse:


> Pela capital do nordeste o evento foi um pouco menos generoso... (como o governo)
> 
> Precipitação total: *43 mm*
> 
> ...



43mm já não é nada mau para inicio de Outono

Veremos o que vai cair no próximo evento que está para breve, muito breve


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Out 2010 às 16:13)

Boa tarde.

O meu relato do evento resume-se ao dia 3, domingo. No dia 2, sábado, nada registei de anormal, nem precipitação, nem vento em especial.

No dia 3, a partir sensivelmente das 0h, começou a chover fraco e foi progredindo esta chuva até ser moderada a forte ao início da manhã. No período compreendido entre as 9h e as 14h, aí sim, a chuva foi muito forte.
Também foi neste período e mais aproximado às 14h que se fez sentir o vento com bastante violência. Várias árvores derrubadas pelo concelho bem como alguns telhados sofreram com a força deste.

Precipitação do dia 3: *107,5 mm*
Este valor foi o máximo diário registado desde que comecei a contabilizar a precipitação (20 Janeiro 2009).

Pressão mínima: *995 mb*


----------

